# Red-eye tree frogs



## Inkslinger (Oct 9, 2007)

Picked these guys up from Bikiescum2003 and could be happier


----------



## Brettix (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice they are such a great species to keep.
I bought some of JasonL and they are so active and eat soooo much.
AWSOME PICS


----------



## jimmy (Oct 9, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Lars K (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, congrats, they are very beautiful!!!


----------



## dan.ryan (Dec 10, 2007)

to Inkslinger and brettix, does he/she have any left? where does she/he live?
thanx, dan


----------



## Trouble (Dec 10, 2007)

Very nice looking frogs 
thanks for sharing


----------

